# Primevil



## Clark Kent (Aug 20, 2008)

*Primevil
By Cryozombie - 08-20-2008 12:45 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Anyone watching the new BBC series Primevil about the holes in time that are letting Dinosaurs, prehsitoric insects, and (hinted at in the commercials) Future "ailen" beings as well into modern times?

Ive seen the first 2 episodes... it seems like it has some potential, but we'll see...

The BBC is really working its Sci Fi lineup and trying to do quite a bit with it.


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2008)

Taped it but haven't watched it yet!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 20, 2008)

It's not bad, we had the second series a while back. It's not a BBC programme though it's made by ITV (commercial tele)


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 30, 2008)

I am watching the third episode now. Not a bad series, reminds me somewhat of Torchwood, which I love. 

My dh says the blonde girl is hot -- a cuter, smarter Britney Spears lookalike.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 31, 2008)

Would that be Hannah Spearritt?  She is very cute tho' too tiny for my tastes - she used to be a singer with a very successful group ("S Club 7"?) but turned to acting and proved not to be bad at it.

However, for me, the cast member of "Primeval" that widens my pupils is the delectable Lucy Brown.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Would that be Hannah Spearritt? She is very cute tho' too tiny for my tastes - she used to be a singer with a very successful group ("S Club 7"?) but turned to acting and proved not to be bad at it.
> 
> However, for me, the cast member of "Primeval" that widens my pupils is the delectable Lucy Brown.


 
I like the little dinosaur/lizard thingy!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 31, 2008)

:lol:  That could be mis-interpreted in so many ways :tup:.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol: That could be mis-interpreted in so many ways :tup:.


 

ooooh you are awful but I like you!


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, Hannah Spearitt. What can I say, the man has a taste for blondes

_I_ think Andrew Lee Potts is too adorable to be a socially maladjusted nerd.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 31, 2008)

They're certainly a very well chosen cast in the 'photogenic' department aren't they?

As an aside, please no-one drop any plot lines from series two as we're waiting for the DVD release so we can watch it without adverts.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 31, 2008)

Well this sounds right up my alley so I will have to catch an episode soon.


----------

